# Breeding Red Severums?



## Maine_Fish

A couple months ago, I "rescued" a group of fish from craigslist. The group consisted of what I'm pretty sure is a mated pair of red severums, two green severums, and 15 angelfish. The prior owner had them crowded into a 40 gallon tank with no heater or filter. I put them in a 75 gallon.

About a week ago, I noticed the red severums going crazy...chasing the others around the tank...and guarding a particular spot on the bottom of the tank. Upon closer inspection, I noticed about a dozen eggs attached to a small stone (all of which eventually disappeared). I immediately found a home for the angels, and re-homed the green severums a few days later. Now, the red severum pair has the 75 gallon tank all to themselves.

I'm hoping they'll try again. Just wondering if anybody has any experience breeding them? Any tips or suggestions to improve my chances?

Thanks


----------



## emc7

They breed pretty much like angels.


----------



## Maine_Fish

Doing some research on my own here...and I've seen claims that red severum males tend to be infertile. Any idea if this is true?


----------



## lohachata

i have bred severums for a long time..they will need their own tank...and you will need tanks for the fry...for a pair.......keep them separate from the other fish..a nice big flat piece of rock laid on the bottom for them to lay eggs on...bare tank...82F....feed em good change the water..i have always pulled the eggs because the parents usually ate them..for raising the fry...best thing would be to go to tractor supply store and get a 110 gallon tough stuff stock tank..several big sponge filters and a heater.....40-60% water changes twice a week or more..this accelerates growth.feed 4-5 times a day with a quality food that is formulated for fry and young growing fish...regular fish food is not really good enough...but they still need a varied diet as well...
go around to some of the local shops and see if they have the golden reds...there are several kinds of reds your know...these guys should bring a premium price..when they reach quarter size they are ready to go..i would think $2.00 each a mininum..don't take store credit unless they go either wholesale for wholesale(not good for you) or retail for retail..if they sell the fish for $10 each then you want $10 in store merchandise for each....stores are good for ripping off local breeders...
never ask a shop about buying your fish until you have them ready for sale....don't count your chickens before the eggs hatch...they should be ready for market at about 8-10 weeks old..depends on how you raise them..

oh yeah...
Plecocaine is an outstanding food for fry and growing young fish...it is higher in protein and fat which is what babies need....and a whole lot cheaper than other foods...


----------

